# Tailstock Difficulties of Removing Parts



## Kroll (Apr 3, 2013)

Guys I have a Sears lathe #101.28940 that I pickup awhile back so the first thing started doing is take it apart for cleaning and preping for paint.Will I got to the tail stock and for the most part it came apart pretty easy *except* on the end removing the handwheel and the thread rod I try to remove part #36 bearing which I guess screws in.Right now I have the small hole plug and tailstock standing up so that WD40 may soak into the threads I think.On the end of the part #36 is a slot that I tried to take a thick 2" washer to use to try and unscrew that part.Guys does this part screw in or is it press in?Have any tricks for removing???Thanks---kroll
If I knew how to post a pic of that page in the download section I would,sorry.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 4, 2013)

i owned an Atlas th42 (10x42), on that model the rear "bushing" for lack of better description, unscrewed from the tailstock housing.
if i'm not mistaken a lot of models worked that way. mine was right handed thread. start by turning the threaded shaft a couple turns so you are not binding, use your favorite penetrating fluid, and let it set a couple days, resoak morning and night. it will come off.
 my was very stuck at first. i used a lot of PB Blaster for a couple days before it would come off for me. 
the material is zamak, a combination of zinc,aluminum,magnesium,and copper. 
don't try to put too much pressure on it, it may crack if you put too much horsepower on it.


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 12, 2013)

Kroll,

As Doc says, the tailstock screw bearing screws into the main tailstock casting.  It is the same part number, 10D-30, from the 10D through the final model 12".  WD-40 is a poor penetrant.  Use something like PB Blaster, Kroil, etc.  However, if you can't get it out, unless the bore is badly worn I wouldn't spend too much time at it.  Unless you need to install a new bearing, there isn't anything useful that you can do to the two parts separately that you can't do with them together.

Robert D.


----------



## Kroll (Apr 13, 2013)

Will as the saying goes "let sleeping dogs lye" which is what I did.I tried PB and let it set over night and nothing.There is a very thick washer which looks original to the tail stock but no thrust bearing.Is this normal????----kroll


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 14, 2013)

The thick washer, part number 9-90, is the thrust bearing.  It goes onto the screw before you put the screw through the bearing.  You might want to turn it over before assembly.

Robert D.


----------

